# Finnex CC settings



## AustinTank (Nov 18, 2017)

Has anyone figured out how the time settings work on the Finnex Planted Plus CC? 

I have it set through the custom settings to come on at 6am and off at 9am, but it's actually on for far longer than that. At about 10am, the light is still on even though the 9am setting is for complete dark. Does anyone know how the 'fade' works between these time settings?


----------



## Speedo'stanks (Sep 13, 2017)

I've been running the CC for a couple months... Just to make sure to start with the simple stuff, did you set time correctly to start with? For example: at 6pm real time, press the 24/7 button then pressed 6pm (light started blinking), then pressed the 24/7 again... timer set.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

AustinTank said:


> Has anyone figured out how the time settings work on the Finnex Planted Plus CC?
> 
> I have it set through the custom settings to come on at 6am and off at 9am, but it's actually on for far longer than that. At about 10am, the light is still on even though the 9am setting is for complete dark. Does anyone know how the 'fade' works between these time settings?



Hey Austin. The CC has constant color flow. So as the time progresses past 9am - it's already started the gradually shift to your 12pm setting.


----------



## AustinTank (Nov 18, 2017)

I just went through my settings again and made sure that at 3am it was set to dark, 6am some morning light  and 9am dark.
If it went through a constant shift, what time would I expect the lights to actually be on with this settings? I'm really shooting for about 3 hours of light in the morning right now.


----------



## Kaiw (Mar 4, 2018)

Seems like you set the setting but forgot to tell the Finnex the current time... you have to set the current time any time you change those... you'll get used to it.


----------



## iWoodsman (Jan 10, 2018)

Kaiw said:


> Seems like you set the setting but forgot to tell the Finnex the current time... you have to set the current time any time you change those... you'll get used to it.


Hmmm. When I programmed my CC I assigned hue and brightness to each time slot and saved. At the next appropriate time, I activated the matching time slot. The lighting corresponds broadly to the actual time, but as the OP says, the ramping down for the night and ramping up for the morning is so gradual that I need to modify 5 slots just to arrive at any significant dark period at night, or use a timer to go black suddenly. The hue and brightness programming is nice, but I wish they had included the ability to adjust the transition speed.


----------



## AustinTank (Nov 18, 2017)

That’s exactly the issue. When I want long hours of darkness it just won’t work. Quite frustrating. I think I’m just going to have to deal with what I got. I like the automation and different lighting settings. Maybe just needs more granular hourly settings or every 2 hours so you can get the fade faster if desired.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 22, 2018)

Funny, I just sent an email to Finnex support because mine never goes completely dark even during the 1am-5am time period the manual says it should be dark. I’ve even made my 12am setting completely dark and still no luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

